# FF14 ARR  Druide /weisser Magier



## Laza (27. August 2013)

Hi

Bei FF14 hab ich nen Druiden auf Lvl 20 und hab noch keine 2 te Klasse gewählt,die man aber braucht um den Druiden zu spezialisieren(weißer Magier).Weiß zufällig jmd Näheres???
Welche  2te Klasse wäre das???

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Dementius76 (27. August 2013)

Müsste glaub ich der Heretiker sein.


----------

